
Why We Built the ARKit Sudoku Solver (Computer Vision and Augmented Reality = Wow) - yeldarb
https://medium.com/@braddwyer/why-we-built-magic-sudoku-the-arkit-sudoku-solver-306dde6c0a77?fixLink
======
yeldarb
(Sorry for the re-submit; got the link wrong the first time)

I'd really like to have a discussion around this; is my hypothesis correct?

Is computer vision the missing link for making useful AR apps? If not, what
is? And what makes for a good AR app?

